# Stupid honey hole question



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone please give me your opinion of and answer to this "stupid" question: Say, hypothetically, you and your friend each have a boat and you frequently brag and tease him how much more fish you catch at your secret honey hole, the location of which you will not tell him. He gets tired of the way you tease him and sneaks out one day to find you fishing and discovers the location of your honey hole. You find out he discovered it, and are angry............ so you "contaminate" the honey hole to spite him so no one can catch fish there any more.



So is this possible that there is a way to do something to a known honey hole so no one can catch fish in it any more???


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

It's been a number of years, but I found several (cardboard) cans of ajax/comet on the bottom at one of my spots which had stopped producing....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yea give the location to all the spearfisherman:doh

well dont worry about giving it to clay-doh he surely wouldnt put a hurting on them....

ps twas a fun poke at the divers on here...(and i dive as well)


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Hobbyhoobla:



It is rediculous and I agree with you. I post this as hypothetical, because I personally am catch and release, and want to promote and preserve as many honey holes as possible. I went out with a guide once and caught many reds and trout at this one dock, so I went back myself and continued to catch large numbers of reds at that one spot every time I went back. A year or two later, I saw the guide and told him I went back to his spot and always did well. After that, over the last year, I never caught a fish there again!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Give the numbers to the charter captains and tell 'em to clean it off. The only problem is that they can't keep any snapper, so if it is holding snapper(like everything else) they probably wouldn't fish it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ajerv (9/3/2008)*Hobbyhoobla:
> 
> It is rediculous and I agree with you. I post this as hypothetical, because I personally am catch and release, and want to promote and preserve as many honey holes as possible. I went out with a guide once and caught many reds and trout at this one dock, so I went back myself and continued to catch large numbers of reds at that one spot every time I went back. A year or two later, I saw the guide and told him I went back to his spot and always did well. After that, over the last year, I never caught a fish there again!


A spot such as a dock could have simply changed etc... The bottom changed and the fish no longer had a hole. Lot's of natural things could force an inshore spot such as that to not produce fish anymore. It may have been just a coincidence that it seemed to happen after you talked to him.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

My question is when you scuba dive down to and hook up toa small artificial reef spot in the gulf and drag it with your boat a 1/4 mile or so;Do the fish on the spot follow the reeflike a bunch of puppies chasing a bone tied on a string across the sand until youstop dragging it?

Mark w


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

if its not a big enuff reef to hold in place i dont hook to it....ill just anchor really good


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Post the GPS #'s of the "honey hole" on here and it will look like a parking lot by the weekend he will need a take a # dispenser to even get near it.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I can tell you about one of mine thatrarely produces anymore. 

After being seen fishing there a number of times and having some outstanding success catching Reds, certain parties to remain nameless (to avoid a pi$$ing match), have come and stripped it blind!

I have seen some of them keep overszed fish, undersized fish, take fish back to their vehicles and return to do it again, etc!

Now basically it sucks, it's a shame. Yes, I have called FWC in the past, but these type of people know when and how to avoid getting caught.

Of course, I have also gotten in their face about it, but that is another story!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well whenI take friends out nowI dont take them to any of my honey wholes. In the past I use to, just to find out that they would take a friend there, and that friend takes another friend, who would take another friend. so on and so forth until its no longer a secret spot and most of the people who fish it dont practice good catch and release.

Now, I usually just take people to areas whereI know there are fish but they have to work for em. 

I also do this with tips and tacticsas well. By no means am I tryin to be selfish but when Im the one who is throwin back the reds and specks, and I know the guy Im fishin with or aroundwill keep everything he can I try and do my part to protect the resource.


----------

